# Interest in Competition in Nashville Tennessee



## Aussie (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello! I'm hoping to organize my 1st competition between Summer 2015 and Summer 2016. Would anyone be interested in coming to a Nashville competition?

The events I am hoping to include in this competition are 3x3 Speedsolve, 4x4 Speedsolve, 3x3 Blindfolded, Pyraminx, Rubik's Clock, Skewb,
6x6 Speedsolve, 7x7 Speedsolve and 4x4 Blindfolded.


----------



## lerenard (Jan 11, 2015)

I live 30 minutes from Nashville and would love to have a competition nearby. Why no 5x5?


----------



## Aussie (Jan 11, 2015)

lerenard said:


> Why no 5x5?



This is my first draft of an event schedule. I want to make the most of the time and space we'll have, so feedback from potential attendees is very important to me. Do you feel the 5x5 speedsolve would be valuable?


----------



## lerenard (Jan 11, 2015)

Aussie said:


> This is my first draft of an event schedule. I want to make the most of the time and space we'll have, so feedback from potential attendees is very important to me. Do you feel the 5x5 speedsolve would be valuable?



The events I would compete in are the following (ranked from ones I care most about to ones I care least about):
3x3
4x4
5x5
Fmc
Could do without but would compete in if available:
2x2
Pyraminx (maybe, I haven't even gotten it in the mail yet)
BLD (if I actually get a success before then)

I don't even have anything bigger than a 5x5. I would be interested in what other people want though.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 11, 2015)

lerenard said:


> The events I would compete in are the following (ranked from ones I care most about to ones I care least about):
> 3x3
> 4x4
> 5x5
> ...



Thanks for the feedback. There is a decent sized chance that I will do 5x5, but I do not think I will do Fewest moves or 2x2.


----------



## lerenard (Jan 11, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Thanks for the feedback. There is a decent sized chance that I will do 5x5, but I do not think I will do Fewest moves or 2x2.



I can be happy with that. Also, 100% of those polled are very likely to come. Sounds promising.


----------



## AllTheCubes (Jan 14, 2015)

As a fellow Tennessean, Woo! I'd actually be glad to help you organize it if you need help.


----------



## cubekid57 (Jan 18, 2015)

I would definately be interested in a comp in tenn! I live in alabama so i would make the trip


----------



## Pryge (Jan 18, 2015)

I'd come.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 19, 2015)

Have you contacted a delegate about this? That's a good thing to do if you want it to be official. They could also help you with organizing too.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 19, 2015)

Mikel said:


> Have you contacted a delegate about this? That's a good thing to do if you want it to be official. They could also help you with organizing too.



I have not yet. This will be official, but I would like to verify my venue first. I know what it will be, but I was told not to mention it until I'm positive it will be our venue.


----------



## lerenard (Feb 6, 2015)

Any news?


----------



## AllTheCubes (Feb 6, 2015)

lerenard said:


> Any news?



We've had a small competition that wasn't official, however I'm not sure how far along we are with the official comp.


----------



## lerenard (Feb 6, 2015)

AllTheCubes said:


> We've had a small competition that wasn't official, however I'm not sure how far along we are with the official comp.


You didn't think to post here that there would be a small comp? I live half an hour from Nashville and would probably have made the trip.


----------



## AllTheCubes (Feb 6, 2015)

lerenard said:


> You didn't think to post here that there would be a small comp? I live half an hour from Nashville and would probably have made the trip.



It was organized by Aussie and only 3 people competed. We're trying to make it monthly. Contact Aussie if you have questions.


----------



## Aussie (Feb 6, 2015)

lerenard said:


> You didn't think to post here that there would be a small comp? I live half an hour from Nashville and would probably have made the trip.



Sorry lerenard! Next competition I will make sure to post about it.


----------



## lerenard (Feb 6, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Sorry lerenard! Next competition I will make sure to post about it.



Cool thanks. Only 3 people is kinda disappointing though xD


----------



## Aussie (Feb 6, 2015)

lerenard said:


> Cool thanks. Only 3 people is kinda disappointing though xD



Lol.. I was expecting more. This time, the competition will be announced at least 2 weeks in advance, rather then 4 days... It was just bad timing for a few kids. 4 actually showed up, but one couldn't stay to compete in any of his events.


----------



## lerenard (Feb 6, 2015)

How are you timing solves? I don't have a stackmat.


----------



## Aussie (Feb 6, 2015)

lerenard said:


> How are you timing solves? I don't have a stackmat.



We timed with a computer, but next time we are hoping to use a stackmat timer. My timer's circuits broke, and I am hoping to get another one soon. Here is the competition video just if you are interested in watching it.


----------



## lerenard (Feb 6, 2015)

Cool; who's that adult, does he cube?


----------



## Aussie (Feb 6, 2015)

lerenard said:


> Cool; who's that adult, does he cube?



That's my Dad. And no, he does not cube.  I raced him once, he was doing the 2x2 and I was doing 6x6. He couldn't finish it and I had to do it for him.


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 7, 2015)

Aussie said:


> We timed with a computer, but next time we are hoping to use a stackmat timer. My timer's circuits broke, and I am hoping to get another one soon. Here is the competition video just if you are interested in watching it.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHNcfrpfU2g



CubeTimer... use qqtimer or csTimer omg


----------



## Aussie (Feb 7, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> CubeTimer... use qqtimer or csTimer omg



I use qqtimer a lot, although the display for CubeTimer is larger. That's why I use it while recording. I just noticed the day after the competition I could simply zoom in on qqtimer.. Also what's wrong with CubeTimer? Does it really matter that much that I'm not using qqtimer or cstimer?


----------



## Gage4c (Apr 21, 2015)

I would go to a Nashville competition


----------



## theen (Sep 7, 2015)

I singed up


----------

